# [SOLVED] Pentium Overclocked 25% Is It Safe?



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi guys;
Well first of all my system currently;

*Microsoft XP Professional Service pack 3
Pentium Celeron (D) 3.2 GhZ
Radeon X1950 Power Colour Pro
2048 MB RAM
AsRockSata2-DualCore Motherboard
450Watt*

So here's the dealio, I got a new graphics card, the x1950 pro and now I'd say my system being able to play Call Of Duty 4 with everything on full is fairly decent - however my single core is weak, so I decided to overclock it a whole 25%!

Now I have a 3.20 GhZ CPU running at 4.00 GhZ - Now my temperatures say I'm only at 50-55 When my computer is idle or browsing the web (on youtube ext ext) In games like Call Of Duty 4, or other high spec games such as Oblivion I'm getting anywhere between 55-65, now I know this isn't very high for a pentium Intel, so is it to good to be true what I'm getting or is it actually unstable?

Thanks for your input.

(If I don't reply, my computer blew up, and I'll be in intensive care .)

X


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Pentium Overclocked 25% Is It Safe?*

55c-65c is about the max temp for an Intel CPU. You might want to think about getting and aftermarket fan/heatsink if you wish to OC further.


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Pentium Overclocked 25% Is It Safe?*

Right, but If I'm fine with the 25% like it is now I'll be safe? 

Thanks for replying btw.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Pentium Overclocked 25% Is It Safe?*

if you start getting freezing,bsod,rebooting sluggishness ect. back off the o/clock
you normally see problems occuring between 5/10% let alone 25%
all cpu's vary you may have just got lucky


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Pentium Overclocked 25% Is It Safe?*

Okay so when I see signs of that I just set the defaults.

But so far its running fine...

Been on Warhammer online, Call of Duty 4 and Oblivion and all I can say is it's improved the gameplay .

Thanks for the answers guys!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Problems don't arise straight away. It may take weeks before anything happens. Just try and keep those temps under 55c even if you have to back off the OC a bit. An aftermarket fan/heatsonk is just what you need. (If you dont have one already).


----------

